# Jackson has been quick to criticize Brown



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Jackson has been quick to criticize Brown*
By KEVIN DING
The Orange County Register










If Lakers coach Phil Jackson is trying to eradicate the sense of entitlement from Kwame Brown, the top pick in the 2001 NBA draft and the Lakers' highest-paid player behind Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom, it's working.

"The leash is a little bit tighter for me," Brown said after the Lakers' victory in Houston on Wednesday.

Jackson's vision for Brown this season is to be an athletic interior defender in the tradition of Dennis Rodman and learn the offense. But Brown feels pressure to convert what offensive chances he takes.

"He (Jackson) wants me to run, rebound and defend," Brown said. "If you take a shot, you'd better make it. I know that much. I'm starting to understand that much."

Jackson criticized Brown publicly after Lakers losses Saturday and Tuesday, calling Brown's play Tuesday in Dallas "awful" and "terrible" after playing him 14 minutes.

"I don't know what I did so bad," Brown said. "But he's the coach, so you've got respect his word."

[More in URL]


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> *Jackson has been quick to criticize Brown*
> By KEVIN DING
> The Orange County Register
> 
> ...


You know, I don't wonder anymore where MJ learned his extraordinarily lousy people skills.

Laurie


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

endora60 said:


> You know, I don't wonder anymore where MJ learned his extraordinarily lousy people skills.
> 
> Laurie


That was harsh, but Jordan did treat Brown horribly.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

endora60 said:


> You know, I don't wonder anymore where MJ learned his extraordinarily lousy people skills.
> 
> Laurie



Gotta agree with you there. :cheers:


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

All Brown needs to do is hire Luke Walton's shooting coach, as terrible as Luke is...the shots that he has made have been nothing but net. Brown is decent right now, but if he had a jumper he'd be the player that Phil Jackson wants him to be. Brown is still learning obviously, even in his 5th year, unless we can get someone like KG or Lebron in a Kwame trade....right now I'm still liking Kwame's role on this team...even tho he's extremely overpaid...but hey at least we're not paying 30 million to some guy who cant hit an open shot nor make at least 60% of his free throws and comes into training camp out of shape. Right? lol :banana:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Brown is decent right now, but if he had a jumper he'd be the player that Phil Jackson wants him to be.


I think it might take a bit more than that, honestly. That'd sure be a good start, though.



> Brown is still learning obviously, even in his 5th year,


What's terrible is that it's only now it seems he's _beginning_ to learn. I hope it's not too late for him--and too late for the Lakers to get decent production out of him. I'm not encouraged by the reports he's refusing to accept instruction from Kareem; that may indicate there was more wrong in DC than MJ abusing the kid.



> ..right now I'm still liking Kwame's role on this team...


Me too. I believe there's still something special there, and it'd be wonderful if it were to come out in LA.



> even tho he's extremely overpaid...


Well, yeah, but who in the NBA isn't? Kwame got lucky in that, at least.



> but hey at least we're not paying 30 million to some guy who cant hit an open shot nor make at least 60% of his free throws and comes into training camp out of shape. Right? lol :banana:


Can't beat that logic :biggrin: I don't miss that at all.

Laurie


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Jekyll and Hyde Brown*



> On Saturday night, Kwame Brown played one of his best offensive games of the season, scoring 18 points and grabbing eight rebounds.
> 
> Brown made all six of his field goals and all six free throws.
> 
> ...


http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/lakers/stories/PE_Sports_Local_S_lakers_notes_14.e618236.html


----------

